# RegTP entzieht Matlock/Easy Billing die Registrierung



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

Nach Auskunft der Regulierungbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation (RegTP), wurde am vergangenen Freitag den Dialern der Firma Matlock/Easy Billing die Registrierung entzogen.

Diese Entscheidung hat zur Folge, dass die Dialer als niemals registriert galten und keinerlei Ansprüche aus Einwahlen dieser Dialer geltend gemacht werden können. Die Entscheidung der RegTP wirkt sich also vor allem auch auf bereits getätigte Einwahlen aus.

Die Dialer wählten sich über den Nummernblocki 090090000*229* bis 90090000*470* ein.

Der Entscheidung der RegTP waren Serien von Beschwerden vorausgegangen, die unter anderem bei computerbetrug.de/dialerhilfe.de und dialerschutz.de einliefen.


----------



## Insider (23 März 2004)

Gute Nachricht, da hat sich ja mal wieder das wurschtln gelohnt. Aber, gerade habe ich mal die 090090000263 in die Dialerdatenbank eingegeben und siehe da, dort ist noch kein Vermerk für den Entzug der Registrierung vorhanden.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

Das mag sein.
Die haben den Beschluß zustellen lassen und warten vielleicht auf den Rücklauf der Zustellungsurkunde (könnte ich mir vorstellen).


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

Mit Schreiben vom 5.3.04 (eingegangen am 25.03.04) hat uns die Dt. Telekom unter anderem mitgeteilt:


> Wir haben den von Ihnen vorgetragenen Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft. Hierbei konnten wir jedoch keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür finden, dass es sich bei dem unter der o.g. Rufnummer [im Nov. 03 war das noch eine 0190er Nummer] angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt.



Dass es eine Weile dauern kann, bis sich aktuelle Entwicklungen bis zum letzten Sachbearbeiter rumsprechen, will ich ja gern glauben. Aber was ist denn davon zu halten, wenn ein Brief fast drei Wochen unterwegs ist? Sollte man sich darüber nicht mal bei Post beschweren ?


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*endlich, wurde auch zeit*

ich bin in diesen dialer geraten,

habe der telekom meine einzugserm. entzogen. telefonrechnung abzüglich des betrages überwiesen. dann ging der krieg erst richtig los.

telekom schrieb mir noch am 20.02.2004 das dieser anbieter korrekt sei, und das sie keine fehler machen.

hoch auf die telekom

gruss 

stefan


----------



## georgc9476 (2 April 2004)

*EasyBilling/Matlock/Telekom (090090000422)*

Mit Nachricht vom heutigen Tage teilt TK (nach zuvor anderslautenden Aussagen) mit, daß "die angebotene Dienstleistung (.....) nicht der erwarteten Seriosität (entsprochen habe)", es erfolge daher eine Gutschrift des Betrages. 
Das läßt ja hoffen!
Grüße
GeorgC.......


----------

